# Bad Budo - Mark Jensen



## Ceicei (Sep 12, 2003)

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,510053633,00.html

News From Hyrum, Utah as reported in the Deseret News.
**********************
Friday, September 12, 2003

Slaying, rape net prison terms 

BRIGHAM CITY (AP)  Hyrum karate instructor Mark Jensen has been sentenced to two consecutive terms of five years to life for the slaying of 17-year-old Jammie Richards and the rape of a 16-year-old Box Elder County girl.

Jensen, 39, and his lawyers argued Tuesday that his yearlong addiction to methamphetamine was the main cause of his criminal activity.

Jensen pleaded guilty in July to first-degree felony murder and rape charges in which charges stemming from the alleged sexual assaults on two other Box Elder County girls.

Jensen apologized to the victims' families.

"I can't say anything to them that's going to make a difference," he told 1st District Judge Ben Hadfield. "I just made choices I made in my life and I ended up here where I am right now. I'm sorry."

Members of Richards' family addressed the court and urged that he never be released.

The girl's aunt, Michelle Richards, called Jensen "an evil man with no soul," and she told him, "An animal like you doesn't deserve to get out of his cage and hurt another human being."

Richards was shot in the head. Her body was found Oct. 10 near a church parking lot just west of Fielding. Police believe Jensen shot Richards because he thought she was an undercover narcotics informant.

Hadfield said he would recommend to the parole board that Jensen never be released from prison.


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> [BMembers of Richards' family addressed the court and urged that he never be released.
> 
> The girl's aunt, Michelle Richards, called Jensen "an evil man with no soul," and she told him, "An animal like you doesn't deserve to get out of his cage and hurt another human being."
> [/B]



I agree with them, and also hope he never sees the light of day.  The one bright spot here is that child molesters rarely thrive in prison.  I for one hope his death is a slow and painful one.

:flammad: 

Now I am going to go hit something.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 3, 2003)

He'll get his on the inside (hopefully on a daily basis):moon:


----------



## pknox (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *He'll get his on the inside (hopefully on a daily basis):moon: *



 

But I guess he shoulda thought of that, eh?  Actually, he'll probably be separated from the general population, because child molesters often are killed otherwise.  I've always found it ironic that a person who murdered a dozen other adults could explain away what they did, but would consider a child molester abhorrent and take him out.  Oh well.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 3, 2003)

It's a mad, mad world.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *
> Actually, he'll probably be separated from the general population, because child molesters often are killed otherwise.  I've always found it ironic that a person who murdered a dozen other adults could explain away what they did, but would consider a child molester abhorrent and take him out.  Oh well. *



Because many cons have kids or were themselves abused and can sympathise (in a very violent way) with the survivors and their families. Consequently, due to the high rates of HIV from drug use, prison rape is a veritable death sentence.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 13, 2003)

I doubt this guy is going to be viewed by inmates as a child molester, folks.  His victims were in their teens.  While the law of his state might define him as one, the other perps probably won't.  A lot of the rapists in prison have victims in this age range.

Its likely the authorities won't isolate him, either.  If the kids were really young, like eight, he'd be fresh meat.

He'll suffer plenty as it is, though.

Guys like us make the rest of us look bad.  People will remember he was a karate instructor.  If he were a truck driver, people would forget about that.

Ceicei...congrats on your "black belt" at MartialTalk!  I just noticed you got it.

Steve Scott


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 13, 2003)

What style does he teach?  Not that it matters, I am originally from Utah, that is why I was wondering.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 13, 2003)

Whatever style he taught, he would have been well served if he worked on techniques where an opponent gets on your back.

We could all chip in and buy him a bar of soap...send a note along with it saying, "Go ahead.  Drop this."

SCS


----------



## marshallbd (Apr 14, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I doubt this guy is going to be viewed by inmates as a child molester, folks.  His victims were in their teens.  While the law of his state might define him as one, the other perps probably won't.  A lot of the rapists in prison have victims in this age range.


He will be thought of and treated as a child rapist/killer in jail if the other inmates find out.  I used to work in a County Jail as a Detentions Deputy.  While working there, we had an inmate who was on trial for the rape/murder of a 16 year old girl.  Apparently there was an article in the newspaper that detailed his crime and trial that got by the Censor and made it into the pods.  That night the other inmates tried to kill him....He is now in Isolation with no priveleges for his "Safety".


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 14, 2004)

I love that his lawyer (where's henry the 8th when you need him) thinks methamphetamine addiction is a valid excuse. Like that animal needed an excuse.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 15, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Whatever style he taught, he would have been well served if he worked on techniques where an opponent gets on your back.
> 
> We could all chip in and buy him a bar of soap...send a note along with it saying, "Go ahead.  Drop this."
> 
> SCS


Send him a box of powdered soap...it takes longer to pick up :uhyeah: 

And what's with the trucker reference?  (I are 1 ya know).


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 15, 2004)

pknox said:
			
		

> But I guess he shoulda thought of that, eh?  Actually, he'll probably be separated from the general population, because child molesters often are killed otherwise.  I've always found it ironic that a person who murdered a dozen other adults could explain away what they did, but would consider a child molester abhorrent and take him out.  Oh well.


Its human nature to consider yourself better than someone else; look at the martial arts. To wish molestation to happen to a person that has molested sort of says that molestation is OK; however, a perpetrator should be choosy about whom he chooses to molest. I may be reading these posts wrong, but that is the vibe I'm getting here.
Sean


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 16, 2004)

It's not about considering ones self better or worse from what I've read.  It's about equality.  "He did it to someone else, so lets see how he likes it" is the way I see it.  Guess that golden rule thing does have some meaning, eh?


----------

